# Thirtytwo boots?



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Have any guys wore any of Thirtytwo's boots?
At my local shop there's a pair that are on sale in my boyfriends size that were originally about $500 and are reduced to $240 since they are last years and last pair left in size 13 or 14.
Apparently they have that tracking system in them incase of emergencies, which is very practical.

So basically I was just looking for opinions on fit and comfort ect...

Merci vilmal!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I tried a pair of the 32 boa boots. They felt good in the store, but I rode them for one day and returned them. They were very uncomfortable and my feet were cramping all day, but everyone has different feet so it may be totally different for someone else. 
Which model are they?


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

damn i forgot the model.... they have them set aside for me at the store lol.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

boots u have to try on to know if they're right.. i love my 32s. in general, i think they're for wider feet though


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

For sure have him try them on, and other pairs before buying. Everyone's feet are different so ultimately brand/price doesn't mean much if they don't fit properly. As someone who has flat/wide feet and big calfs, my 32 Prions worked rather well for me.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

depends on the model of the boot really but overall thirty two makes awesome boots
personally ,i love everything about my 32's...super light,super comfortable,durable, all around great boots


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Qball said:


> I tried a pair of the 32 boa boots. They felt good in the store, but I rode them for one day and returned them. They were very uncomfortable and my feet were cramping all day, but everyone has different feet so it may be totally different for someone else.
> Which model are they?


These boots are always uncomfortable at first. They mold to your feet after a couple rides then they are the most comfortable boots you can find. I wont ride anything but thirtytwo. Best boots out there, easy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last year got new focus boas, took 6-7 full days of riding before fitting like a glove.


----------



## Skyemojo (Sep 22, 2010)

I rocked 32's all last year and loved them. Light, comfy, and they heat molded them at the shop for me... dunno if other companies do that too though?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't really like the boa system either, oh well. I ended up with some salomon's and I love them.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah I think I'm gonna get him to try them on 
Then we can decide from there 
Thanks for all your input!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are getting cramps in your feet wearing them, you should try wearing your boots around your house to break em in, that still dont work and you don't have the option of returning them, go get some Dr. Scholls and replace the insoles. I tried on my new pair at the store and fell in love with them and i bought them, i wore them around that day for 30 min, and then a few days later i decided to put em on and strap in with my board, and i had cramps in my foot, wore them a few days later and they felt perfect and sooo comfy, felt like... actually. yea, i forgot they were on my feet and was sitting around the house for an hour and a half with them on and then strapped in and i finally felt like my boots and board binders were a unit, lol,


----------



## GoinCrzyWanaCom (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just at a shop last night and tried on a pair of Thirtytwos. I found the boots to be an interesting fit. My ankle was nice and secure, didn't move out of place when I leaned forward however my foot itself and toes felt as if they had a ton of space. Granted I tried on a pair of boots that were half a size too big and I still found them comfortable. Hopefully they will have my real size soon so I can see what the deal is. A buddy of mine swears by Thirtytwos.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

GoinCrzyWanaCom said:


> I was just at a shop last night and tried on a pair of Thirtytwos. I found the boots to be an interesting fit. My ankle was nice and secure, didn't move out of place when I leaned forward however my foot itself and toes felt as if they had a ton of space. Granted I tried on a pair of boots that were half a size too big and I still found them comfortable. Hopefully they will have my real size soon so I can see what the deal is. A buddy of mine swears by Thirtytwos.


Yeah a lot of people I know swear by them!
I might just haved to get a pair for myself!


----------



## GoinCrzyWanaCom (Dec 7, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> Yeah a lot of people I know swear by them!
> I might just haved to get a pair for myself!


I am most likely going to buy a pair. Im going to wait until we start seeing some snow here in the New England area so I can return them if I dont like them


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

GoinCrzyWanaCom said:


> I am most likely going to buy a pair. Im going to wait until we start seeing some snow here in the New England area so I can return them if I dont like them


Thanks for your input!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a pair of focus boas that held up alright. They got worn out a lot faster than my Vans that I currently am using but were a comfortable boot.


----------



## laurenntthomp (Sep 6, 2019)

Honestly made this account just to write this crappy review. I got myself a pair of expensive thirtytwo double boas earlier this year, initially thought I made a sick purchase but little did I know.... 

6 months in and all of the stitching has come out from not one, but BOTH boots, neither of the boas are useable!!! I'm a 59kg female, they weren't done up too tight either (not that it should be a problem anyway) and they are COOKED. 

Also there was a big big design flaw. Heaps of snow would get between the top of the boot and melt its down from the warmth of my foot. My feet were consistently wet at the end of the day. Save yourself the problems and steer clear.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

laurenntthomp said:


> Honestly made this account just to write this crappy review. I got myself a pair of expensive thirtytwo double boas earlier this year, initially thought I made a sick purchase but little did I know....
> 
> 6 months in and all of the stitching has come out from not one, but BOTH boots, neither of the boas are useable!!! I'm a 59kg female, they weren't done up too tight either (not that it should be a problem anyway) and they are COOKED.
> 
> Also there was a big big design flaw. Heaps of snow would get between the top of the boot and melt its down from the warmth of my foot. My feet were consistently wet at the end of the day. Save yourself the problems and steer clear.


Do you wear your pants so that they bunch up on the top of your boot instead of covering your boot? I can’t see any other way snow would get into a boot lol. Kids these days with their fashion! The other issues sound like a big bummer. Have you reached out to ThirtyTwo about it?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

laurenntthomp said:


> Honestly made this account just to write this crappy review. I got myself a pair of expensive thirtytwo double boas earlier this year, initially thought I made a sick purchase but little did I know....
> 
> 6 months in and all of the stitching has come out from not one, but BOTH boots, neither of the boas are useable!!! I'm a 59kg female, they weren't done up too tight either (not that it should be a problem anyway) and they are COOKED.
> 
> Also there was a big big design flaw. Heaps of snow would get between the top of the boot and melt its down from the warmth of my foot. My feet were consistently wet at the end of the day. Save yourself the problems and steer clear.


This topic is literally 9 years old, your 1st step should be contacting 32 direct, or contact the place you purchased the boots and see if they will initiate the warranty claim.

Then feel free to take some pictures and post a review in a new thread in the equipment review section.

Here is the link to that section of the forum, let us know how it works out.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/


----------



## Bpoor24 (Feb 22, 2021)

NinjaSteez said:


> These boots are always uncomfortable at first. They mold to your feet after a couple rides then they are the most comfortable boots you can find. I wont ride anything but thirtytwo. Best boots out there, easy.


What model did you get


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bpoor24 said:


> What model did you get


Hopefully the model that fits...cause you want to die in comfortable boots.


----------



## Bpoor24 (Feb 22, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Hopefully the model that fits...cause you want to die in comfortable boots.


Do you remeber which ones you got, like was it the 32 team-2


----------

